# Freeze or not before brining?



## cmayna (Jul 11, 2012)

Just wondering if there's any advantages to freezing the Salmon, then thaw it out before putting it into the brine vs brining it now while it is it raw?
I have always freezed my fish first but I'm in a time frame predictament and just wonder if I should take the extra step and freeze it first realizing that I'll then need to thaw it out 1-2 days later.

TapaYakin' from my iPhone


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm...interesting question...we had always brined our fresh fish, then packaged and froze it for cooking at a later date. I don't see any reason why you couldn't do it either way, especially if it will be frozen at some point. You can freeze, thaw, cook, then freeze again without any quality issues, as long as proper food safety is observed throughout it's handling.

Eric


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 13, 2012)

cmayna,

  It is not necessary to freeze salmon prior to brining although, it has is my opinion that the ice crystals formed when salmon is frozen prior to brining helps facilitate osmosis.  Again it is my opinion that it also helps in producing a more consistent product.

If in a plastic bag, a two pound fillet placed in a pot of cold water can be thawed in less than an hour.

 At the price of salmon, I would take the time and do it the way you normally do and get the result that is expected.

Hope this helps,

Mr. T


----------



## cmayna (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advise.  Since I am smoking a friends Salmon who just caught it yesterday, he insisted that I smoke it now without freezing it, we shall see how it turns out.



TapaYakin' from my iPhone


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 13, 2012)

Just be sure you develope a "pellicle" before smoking, it can then be cold smoked(the AMNPS) way. After setting up rinse it and smoke it. I did this at the French Quarter  at Perrysbugg,O. for a long time, and it was a hit...

have fun and...


----------

